# par convention



## elToro

bonjour,
je cherche la traduction de l'expression "Par convention...." est ce que ça peut être "Por convenio" ?

par exemple pour la phrase "Par convention le courant éléctrique circule du + vers le -"

merci.


----------



## chics

No, es *por convenio*.


----------



## yserien

Veamos, una convención es una reunión de personas para llegar a acuerdos, de ahí puede salir un convenio. Existe una palabra técnica para la francesa "convention" La añadiré a este "hilo" si la encuentro. Pues ya está la respuesta es "convección" que tiene un sentido técnico, ver en el diccionario de la RAE la respuesta completa.(La añado en el mismo "fil" para no acumular "eurofil" no merecidos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

elToro said:


> bonjour,
> je cherche la traduction de l'expression "Par convention...." est ce que ça peut être "Por convenio" ?
> 
> par exemple pour la phrase "Par convention le courant éléctrique circule du + vers le -"
> 
> merci.


"*Por convención* (se considera que/,) la corriente eléctrica circula/fluye (desde el)/del polo positivo (hacia el)/al polo negativo"

"*Por convenio*, los egresados de la carrera de medicina de la República Argentina podrán matricularse en la República de XX sin necesidad de reválida"

Por convención = por acuerdo metodológico
Por convenio = por acuerdo de las partes / por "contrato"


----------



## yserien

Sin animo de discusion. Consulta el diccionario de la RAE, allí encontrarás  la definición del término "convecciòn"


----------



## Outsider

convección = convection 

Un autre vote pour _convención_, ici.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Dejemos definitivamente de lado la "conve*cc*ión" para el mecanismo de transmisión de calor que se produce en los fluidos, que es donde pertenece.

"Por convención" (1 - algo ya existe, sólo es necesario ponerse de acuerdo sobre sus límites o su interpretación; 2 - se trata de principios generales sobre los cuales debe llegarse a acuerdo)



> "Los derechos humanos son principios establecidos por convención internacional, con los cuales se responde a todos los atributos morales en plena libertad y mediante facultades adquiridas con igualdad. Es decir que se encuentran más allá de la caridad o la beneficencia porque constituyen una obligación legal entre los hombres."
> José Cibeira - Bioética y rehabilitación - 1997 - Argentina
> 
> REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CREA) [en línea].
> _Corpus de referencia del español actual._ http://www.rae.es 28/9/2006


 
"Por convenio" (algo podría existir o podría hacerse, y se acuerda hacerlo de un modo determinado)



> "Este Plan, que se desarrolla en la actualidad, afectará a 17 museos de competencia exclusiva del M.E.C.D. y a 66 museos de gestión transferida, por convenio, a las Comunidades Autónomas."
> María Ángeles Layuno Rosas - Los nuevos museos en España - 2002 - España
> 
> REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CREA) [en línea].
> _Corpus de referencia del español actual._ http://www.rae.es 28/9/2006


----------



## yserien

Cher ami portugais, si tu a des doutes tu n'as que consulter sur le dictionaire de la RAE(Real Academia de la Lengua) le vocable convecciòn . Une fois ça lu et bien compris tu vas voir si la question posée par le Toro  oblige à accepter l'une ou l'autre version.


----------



## yserien

Pero es justamente es el tema de los fluidos lo que nos ocupa, no tienes más que leer la pregunta  y el contexto que aporta. Lo que yo digo es que no se puede confundir "convección" aplicada a los fluidos con convenio y convención términos muy respetables que en lo que a mi se refiere no tienen nada quje hacer aquí.


----------



## chics

Buenas, elToro

Tú no hagas caso a los que lo tienen que mirar en el diccionario, que es señal de que no saben de que hablan. 

En tu frase es claramente, y sólo puede ser, *por convenio*. 

_Convención_ es una reunión de gente. _Convección_ un modo de transmitir calor (fluidos).


----------



## Outsider

A algunos les haría bién mirar en el diccionario. 



> _convención_.
> (Del lat. _conventio, -onis_).
> 1. f. *Ajuste y concierto entre dos o más personas o entidades.*
> 
> diccionario RAE


----------



## Anthos

¡Hay que...!
Esta discusión tan farragosa se ha propiciado únicamente por la ausencia de una "c". Porque la frase de elToro sólo tiene sentido en francés si dice así: "Par convenction le courant éléctrique........" Y este término efectivamente sólo se puede traducir en español como "*convección*". "Convention" no pinta aquí nada ni en español, ni en francés, ni en birmano, porque resulta que estamos hablando de la corriente eléctrica, no de las costumbres de los maoríes o de las leyes consuetudinarias de la Roma senatorial.
Un saludo a todos.





elToro said:


> bonjour,
> je cherche la traduction de l'expression "Par convention...." est ce que ça peut être "Por convenio" ?
> 
> par exemple pour la phrase "Par convention le courant éléctrique circule du + vers le -"
> 
> merci.


----------



## Outsider

Veo que usted nunca ha estudiado electromagnetismo.


----------



## chics

Anthos said:


> ¡Hay que...!
> Esta discusión tan farragosa se ha propiciado únicamente por la ausencia de una "c". Porque la frase de elToro sólo tiene sentido en francés si dice así: "Par convenction le courant éléctrique........" Y este término efectivamente sólo se puede traducir en español como "*convección*".


 
 Ah, sí? Explícanos entonces que quiere decir tu frase ¿sabes lo que es la electricidad? ¿y la convección? Venga, va...

elToro se enfrenta a una definición (apunta, _por definición_ también se usa mucho en ese tipo de textos) muy básica de física. 

La electricidad se produce por que un electrón se mueve de un sitio a otro, esto es _por definición_ (apunta). Si, pongamos, el electrón va hacia la derecha ¿la electricidad hacia dónde va? Pues igual que unos empiezan a leer por la derecha y otros por la izquierda, unos dirían que hacia la derecha y otros hacia la izquierda. Ambas opciones pueden tener un sentido pero hay que escoger una. Por eso internacionalmente se establece un convenio, _*por convenio*_, la corriente se considera positiva cuando va de + a -.

En matemáticas, física, química, etc. el signo positivo o negativo de muchas magnitudes se establece _*por convenio*_. Y el de las restantes viene dado a partir de estas primeras.


----------



## Anthos

Bueno, mucho en la Escuela de Ingenieros de Caminos, y también mucho español en la Facultad de Filosofía y Letras. Además de existir físicamente la "convección de un fluido", por ejemplo, la de los gases de la atmósfera, también existe la "convección eléctrica". No me voy a poner ahora a dar clases, he tenido un día muy intenso. De cualquier manera, las reclamaciones sobre la coherencia de las frases o su rigor científico se hacen a quien abre el hilo, con el debido respeto, y no a los que intentamos ayudar a la traducción. ¿En qué fase está la luna, que parece que nos tiene un poco de los nervios?
Buenas noches.
Y estoy de acuerdo en que la traducción, tal como se han puesto las cosas, es "por convenio", o "por convención", que es lo mismo.


----------



## Outsider

Tsk, tsk, tsk...


> *Como convención* se ha tomado como sentido positivo de la corriente, el sentido de las cargas positivas.
> 
> fuente


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Esto es un delirio!

Confundir convenio con convención en el uso que pregunta elToro, sólo porque ambas palabras tienen *otras* acepciones en común, hasta puede tolerarse ¿¡Pero subvertir el Universo!? ¡¡¡¡Tamaña osadía!!!!

Empezamos con el delirio de la definición del DRAE


> *convección**.*
> (Del lat. _convectĭo_).
> 
> *1.* f._ Fís._ Transporte en un fluido de una magnitud física, como masa, electricidad o calor, por desplazamiento de sus moléculas debido a diferencias de densidad.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Esta definición de convección (_la convection_ en francés) se saca un 2 de lástima en cualquier examen. Proviene del mismo diccionario que define


> *norte**.*
> (Del fr. _nord,_ y este del ingl. ant. _norþ_).
> 
> *1.* m. Punto cardinal del horizonte en dirección opuesta a la situación del Sol a mediodía. (Símb. _N_).
> ...
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 que significa que en Buenos Aires, Santiago, Johannesburgo o Sidney ¡¡¡¡hay que llamar norte al sur!!!!

Si los Señores Académicos decidieron abandonar las sanas definiciones que tenían en la anterior edición del DRAE de 1992

*norte*: "Punto cardinal del horizonte, que cae frente a un observador a cuya derecha esté el Oriente"
*convección*: ".... f. Fís. Propagación del calor por masas móviles de materia, tales como las corrientes de gases y líquidos, producidas por las diferencias de densidad."

y reemplazarlas por esos engendros mefistofélicos producto de algún nepote acomodado en estado permanente de beodez, es algo por lo cual algún día responderán.

Teniendo libros de física, teniendo buenos diccionarios y enciclopedias en francés y en castellano y teniendo buenos diccionarios francés-castellano ¿a quién se le puede ocurrir que "par convention" tenga algo que ver con "convección"? ¿qué clase de asociación ilícita intelectual se produjo entre el ejemplo de elToro (""Par convention le courant éléctrique circule...") con la risible y vergonzosa "transporte...de...electricidad.... por desplazamiento de sus moléculas debido a diferencias de densidad"?

¿"Moléculas" de electricidad? Sans blague! ¡Basta! ¡Basta ya!

Cualquier persona con una formación de física elemental de segundo año de la enseñanza media sabe que se dice "por convención" o "se conviene" para referirse a ciertas leyes físicas y referencias matemáticas. Si me apareciera un alumno escribiendo en un examen "por convenio la corriente eléctrica sale del polo positivo..." le pondré la nota que le corresponda, pero pensaré que tiene una muy baja educación en el idioma.

Si elToro quiere preguntar el uso de la expresión "Par convention..." en otro contexto diferente del ejemplo físico que escribió, se podrá perfectamente discutir si cabe "por convenio" o ambas. Ya lo aclarará.

Ahora bien, cualquiera que sepa leer un diccionario se dará cuenta que el DRAE dice


> *convenio**.*
> (De _convenir_).
> 
> *1.* m. Ajuste, convención, contrato.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


y no 1)ajuste 2)convención 3)contrato. Eso descentra esta palabra del significado de convención, que el DRAE declara como


> *convención**.*
> (Del lat. _conventĭo, -ōnis_).
> *1.* f. Ajuste y concierto entre dos o más personas o entidades.
> *2.* f. Conveniencia, conformidad.
> *3.* f. Norma o práctica admitida tácitamente, que responde a precedentes o a la costumbre.
> *4.* f. Asamblea de los representantes de un país, que asume todos los poderes.
> *5.* f. Reunión general de un partido político o de una agrupación de otro carácter, para fijar programas, elegir candidatos o resolver otros asuntos.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
¿Cuál corresponde?

¿"Por ajuste, convención, contrato se considera que la corriente eléctrica circula desde el polo positivo..." o "Por conformidad, norma, practica admitida y conveniencia se considera que la corriente eléctrica circula desde el polo positivo?


----------



## yserien

Como toda obra humana el diccionario de la RAE está sujeta a errores. Referente de millones de hispanos y madre del resto de Academias hermanas. En el mismo diccionario proporcionan formularios para sugerencias y quejas. ¡ayudemos a la RAE a limpiar,fijar y dar esplendor a la lengua ¡. Entre su alfabeto de académicos se encuentra lo más florido del intelecto español.


----------



## elToro

bonjour a tous,

merci de votre intérêt pour traduire ma phrase.
La réponse la plus satisfaisante que j'ai trouvé pour traduire ma phrase est celle de CHICS "por convenio" car il sait de quoi je parle (le domaine des sciences Physiques).

Merci à tous, merci chics.


----------



## frangs

Aunque el tema es antiguo, no he podido resistirme a intervenir después de leer todos los posts.
La frase en francés es totalmente correcta y no le falta ninguna letra. La corriente eléctrica físicamente no va de ningún lado a otro, es decir, no es como un río en el que claramente el agua se desplaza desde el nacimiento a la desembocadura.

Como ya saben, lo único que se desplaza son los electrones que ni siquiera se desplazan como lo hace una corriente o flujo convencional si no que más bien, y por escenificarlo de alguna manera, "saltan" de un átomo a otro. Todos estos saltos combinados constituyen lo que llamamos corriente que como ya hemos dicho no es tal.

Por lo tanto, lo que llámamos corriente eléctrica se dice que va desde el "+" al "-", y esto es "POR CONVENCIÓN" o "POR CONVENIO" (aquí ya no sabría decir cuál es más correcta..), y es "por convención o convenio" porque no podía ser de otra manera ya que precisamente se definió de manera que va en un sentido contrario al de los "saltos reales" de los electrones.

Es decir, la definición del sentido (del + al -) de la corriente eléctrica es un "acuerdo" (convención o convenio) entre científicos ya que ni siquiera se corresponde con lo que pasa realmente en el interior de los conductores.

Lo siento por el tocho  pero he visto que había algún post que podía inducir a la confusión sobre el tema.

s2!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Totalmente de acuerdo con Chics , frangs ...y otros muchos. Volvamos a la trducción. En este contexto, "convention"  significa : _ce qui est admis d'un commun_ _accord, tacite ou implicite.( Grand Larousse)_ En este caso el español usa:
*por convención*. Una cita como botón de muestra in Crea (RAE):
*Ecuación global *
*Rendimiento energético global: + 38 ATP. En realidad, esta cifra sería la de máximo aprovechamiento. **Aunque en la práctica es menor, por convención utilizaremos este dato*.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## atobar

Tantas y tantas líneas y yo que lo tengo clarísimo: *por convenio*.


----------

